# HellRazor Broadhead Feedback



## jstark (Aug 11, 2007)

I've been shooting Magnus Stingers for the past few years. Still have a few for the uncoming season. Just picked up some 100 grain HellRazors and was wondering if anyone had some feedback on these NAP broadheads.


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

Good. A lot like montecs but cheaper and sharper. Same performance.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very good, and strong. Shot two deer with them one with a crossbow and one with a compound, stopped them in there tracks!


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

solid broadhead, I like just bout anything from NAP, good products.


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

Shot two hogs this summer with them and was pleased with their results. I like them but I am a new bow hunter. I killed the first two deer I ever killed with two different mechanicals. I used the rage 3 and killed a doe opening day morning at 8 yds and the next eve, I screwed on a nap spitfire and drilled an 8 point buck at 37 yards. Doe went 30 yds, buck went 40. Good blood on both deer. Only thing I do not like is the way mechanicals fit in my style of quiver. They want to open.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Kitchen Pass said:


> Good. A lot like montecs but cheaper and sharper. Same performance.


Ditto.


----------

